# help asas



## drampas3418 (Feb 23, 2010)

hi looking for a code for desmoplastic trichoepithelioma, having a hell of a time. anyone? and i meant asap not asas lol Dr says its malignant however description shows benign. any ideas out there?


----------



## ANGELA MARIE ENGLISH (Mar 24, 2010)

u will need to look up trichoepithelioma do not worry about  desmoplastic.
trichoepithelioma  will take you  to neoplasm ,skin benign i hope this will help.
Sorry i had to read the question over again and i that you have look the neoplasm codes


----------



## ANGELA MARIE ENGLISH (Mar 24, 2010)

was this confirm by an pathology, that this is malignant


----------

